
Driving The Mouse (A startup story) - MaysonL
http://www.infochachkie.com/driving-the-mouse/
======
mellison
Nice posting. I read this book years ago and I continue to believe it is one
of the best startup books out there.

I am sick of hearing about google, ebay, etc. Great companies, but not
applicable to most entrepreneurs.

------
daveambrose
_Often in life, "experience" is what you get when you do not get what you
want. However, in John and Kyle’s case, experience is what they wanted and
what they got from their adVenture. They certainly believed in their product,
but unlike most entrepreneurs, their startup’s journey was more important to
them than its ultimate destination._

I'm always fascinated by the "journey" more so than the "destination". In this
case, The MouseDriver Chronicles sounds like a great story. Added to my "To
Read" list!

------
chaostheory
what happened to them? I checked out mousedriver.com and it looks dead

~~~
mellison
They sold their business. From the beginning, they made it clear that they
were interested in learning what it means to be an entrepreneur, rather than
grow a huge company.

The sale price was never disclosed, but it was likely modest.

